# Z-Wave Light Switch Wiring Issue



## NewRehabber (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm installing a z-wave smart switch for my outside lights, and I've come across a problem with the wiring. The previous light switch has only two wires coming to the box - a hot wire and then I guess a wire going to the lights (there are two sets on the house). The switch is controlled by a dimmer switch.

The new switch requires line, neutral, and ground. Any ideas on how to make this work?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2017)

Probably not without some wall repair as well, because what you have now is just a switch leg, (B,C&D), and you'll need a hot pair, (A,B &D), as seen here;http://www.zwaveproducts.com/product-documentation/12722 EnFrSp QStart V1 081814.pdf


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 1, 2017)

Just a side note, as you have two postings about WiFi enabled devices: Make sure your household WiFi is SECURE! This whole new world of the Internet of Things (IOT) may turn out to be a backdoor for a lot of malicious net activity.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 1, 2017)

Slow steady already happening. Like these New fangled cars that people hack while your driving. 
Next thing ya know hacks will be controlling your home heat lights garage doors doorbells etc. 

How I yearn for the good ole days.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2017)

kok328 said:


> Slow steady already happening. Like these New fangled cars that people hack while your driving.
> Next thing ya know hacks will be controlling your home heat lights garage doors doorbells etc.
> 
> How I yearn for the good ole days.



New Rehabber I agree with Snoonyb. If those are the only wires in the Jbox then you will need to get a power wire in there. Most likely it will be more work than it is worth. 

Kok328

I agree. I go to the grocery store and the people in line in front of me are paying with access cards, credit cards, food stamps, smart cards, cell phones and personal checks and they all whip right thru. I get up there and I hand her a 100 bill and it gets the light test and then the pen test and Im given the once over as a potential forger. My life is pretty low tech and cash is king still. I try and have less of this internet control stuff but it is in everything.  

I make it a joke now when shopping say for a toaster I ask the kid if it is Wi-Fi enabled or will it support Bluetooth. Or ask them where is the HDMI jack.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2017)

"HDMI jack."

Wait a minute, while I look in the trunk.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 2, 2017)

Next time you're at Home depot, check out the Bluetooth enabled light bulbs with the speakers in them.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Next time you're at Home depot, check out the Bluetooth enabled light bulbs with the speakers in them.



right beside the remote controlled tooth brushes.


----------

